# Santa Claus is sending the white stuff



## all seasons (Nov 1, 2004)

Strap your plows on boys, looks like there will be some money to be made this weekend...wish you all deep powder and safe plowing.......payup


----------



## all seasons (Nov 1, 2004)

crap santa took my snow back and replaced it with nothing and a chance of freezing rain..............:crying:


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm with ya all seasons - did all that prep work yesterday to have them take away our snow - sucks!!!


----------

